# Different locations?



## Guest (Apr 12, 2002)

Just a technical question....suppose I signed up to have 4 receivers in my home...from Dish network, at a cost of about $50/ month.

Now just suppose that I only desire 3 of these receivers...but my friend who lives across town would like to have one of the receivers in his home.

If we set up a dish at his house, hooked it up to *MY* receiver....it would work, yes?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, that would work but it's technically illegal and I highly advise against it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

How would they find out?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you plug a phone line in or someone reports you


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2002)

I don't see how it would be illegal. If someone's paying for programming I don't see what's wrong with them placing the receivers wherever they want.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's illegal because in essence the amount of money that you are "paying" for your friend's service is limited to the additional receiver fee. In other words, he is getting the same level of programming that you get, but he is only paying $4.99 per month for that service, while you are paying the full $50 a month. That is considered theft. For him to have the same level of service, he would also have to fork up the $40 or $50 himself to Dish.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It would be a simple case of fraud. It's stated in the residential agreement no one reads but it's bound by.

Residential Service Agreement
Part one paragraph F


> Additional Receivers. To independently tune additional televisions within your home, a separate DISH Network receiver is required for each television. DISH Network will allow you to place up to five additional receivers on your account. Each additional receiver would be authorized to receive the same Services as your initial receiver. DISH Network will charge you a reduced monthly fee (Additional Receiver Authorization Fee) for each additional receiver added to your account. This option is only available if your initial DISH Network receiver and all *additional receiver(s) are located at the same residence and are continuously connected to the same telephone line.* If you desire to receive Services at two different locations, you must open a separate account for each location. *You agree that you will not directly or indirectly use a single account for the purpose of authorizing Services for multiple DISH Network receivers that are not all located in the same residence and connected to the same phone line.* If we later determine that you did, we may terminate your Services and, in addition to all other applicable fees, you agree to pay us the difference between the amounts actually received by us and the full retail price for the Services authorized for each DISH Network DBS receiver on the account, whether owned by you or not. The payment of that amount and/or the termination of Services shall not prejudice our ability to exercise any other rights and remedies we may have under this Agreement, at law, in equity, or otherwise.


Bold letters were added by me.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2002)

I was pretty sure Charlie once said it was OK to take a receiver with you on vacation or to a second part-time residence. Although the agreement clearly says they can take action against you for this, in practice they probably won't say anything. Giving an activated receiver to a friend or relative is what they call "stacking" and is a big violation of the user agreement.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I recall Charlie talking about taking the 501 filled up with recorded programming to your vacation house, hooking it up, and being able to watch the recorded programs without having to connect to a dish.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I currently live in the New York City DMA and I recieve the New York locals through Dish. If I were to take my reciever to upstate NY, out of the New York City DMA, would I still recieve the New York locals?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bowling For Soup _
> *I currently live in the New York City DMA and I recieve the New York locals through Dish. If I were to take my reciever to upstate NY, out of the New York City DMA, would I still recieve the New York locals? *


At this point, you could take the receiver all the way to California and you would still receive the New York locals. When we go on vacation, we will take one of our receivers with us. It's really cool getting a crystal clear picture from your local stations when you are thousands of miles away.


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

Thats stealing.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by psecic _
> *Thats stealing. *


What are you referring to?


----------

